# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تفاوت میکروطلایی و نقره ای چیه؟

## PAYDAR0

توی درس هایی مثل ریاضی,دینی,زیست و ...

----------


## _Joseph_

> توی درس هایی مثل ریاضی,دینی,زیست و ...


سطح میکرو طلایی یکم بالاتر از میکرو نقره ای هست 
مثل مدال برنز و نقره و طلا

----------


## Amir79vt

*اگه اشتباه نکنم نقره‌ای حجمش بیشتره، درسنامه بهتری داره و تستای بیشتری داره
میکرو طلایی بیشتر به درد جمعبندی میخوره. درسنامه کوتاه و کاربردی ولی تستای کمتر*

----------


## Amf1384

> توی درس هایی مثل ریاضی,دینی,زیست و ...


سلام در اکثر موارد هیچ ربطی ندارند .
مثل مقایسه خیلی سبز با گاجه. شما بگو تفاوت خیلی سبز با گاج چیه؟
البته شاید گاج موقع تولد این رنگ ها  و اسم ها هدف هایی داشته که تفاوت این دو باشند و اجرا کنه ولی حداقل الان هیچ ربطی به هم ندارند
کلا گاج اخیرا حساب کتاب نداره.... ایکیو میزنه بعد از میکرو ساده تره : :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
البته تعریف زبان و فارسی موضوعی و عربی کامل میکرو طلایی رو شنیدم. البته میکرو طلایی یکم جدید تره از نقره ای.
منظور از میکرو همون میکرو طبقه بندی(نقره ای) هست.

----------


## SSalehi

> توی درس هایی مثل ریاضی,دینی,زیست و ...


جلد های قشنگ تری داره
نویسنده ها و نحوه بیانشون فرق داره، مثلا عربی میکرو طلایی فکر کنم موضوعی درس داده، اما میکرو نقره ای درس به درس، در کل تفاوت آنچنانی ندارن که بگی کدوم بهتره کدوم بدتر، فرقشون توی نویسندهو بیانه، ففط میکرو طلایی یکم ترگل ورگلش کردن بیشتر حوسی بشی، اما موضوع اصلی تفاوت بیانشونه

----------


## amir1376

> توی درس هایی مثل ریاضی,دینی,زیست و ...



چیزی که من دیدم بنظرمیرسه که میکرو طلایی ها حجمشون کمتره و تعداد تستای کمتری دارن 
مولف ها هم کلا متفاوت هستن و بعضی وقتا کلا نحوه اموزش و بیان مطلب هم فرق داره
شیمی کنکورش 2 جلده در حالی که میکرو نقره ای 4 جلدیه دیگه فک کنم حجم کمترش واضح باشه ( واسه اونایی که توان هزینه کردنشون کمتره یا مثلا وقت کمتری دارن انتخاب خوبی میتونه باشه ) ولی درکل هنوز خود گاج هم نمیدونه واقعا چرا دو تا مجموعه متفاوت کار کرده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## melodii

مثلا درس ریاضی : 
میکرو طبقه بندی دارای جلد پایه و جلد دوازدهم هست . بصورت کامل درسنامه توضیح داده شده و برای کسی که سطح خوبی در درس ریاضی نداره مناسبه 
اما میکرو طلایی جامع هست و هر سه پایه رو داره . درسنامه خلاصه و نکته ایی داره و بیشتر تست هست . به این صورت که مثلاً ۷ صفحه تست تابع از کل پایه ها هست و دیگه تفکیکی نیست اما میکرو طبقه بندی تابع پایه و تابع دوازدهم تست های جدا گانه دارن 
پیشنهاد من برای ریاضی میکرو طلایی هست

----------


## melodii

درس زیست :
 به هیچ عنوان سراغ میکرو طلایی نرید 
پیشنهاد من خیلی سبز پایه و دوازدهم هست 
اگر خیلی برای منابع حساس هستید ؛ دهم میکرو طبقه بندی و یازده و دوازده خیلی سبز

----------


## melodii

دینی : 
فقط خیلی سبز

----------


## NormaL

> سلاممیکرو طلایی در واقع ادامه مسیر سری میکرو است که به شکل جامع چاپ شده اند. مثلا فیزیک که در دو جلد درسنامه و تست چاپ شده است دارای همه مطالب فیزیک دهم، یازدهم و دوازدهم استو جنس کاغذ اش از گلاسه روغنی هست و ولی در فیزیک جلد اولش پاسخنامه کلیدی نداره یعنی باید حتما هردو جلد رو با هم بخریمیکروطلایی نسبت به میکروطبقه بندی کنکوری تر چاپ شده (درسنامه مختصر تری داره)


عزیز من جلد دومش درسنامه س

----------

